
Transforming GM into an EV Supplier - Bang2Bay
https://www.barrons.com/articles/gm-unveils-electric-vehicle-technology-ultium-battery-heres-what-that-means-51600281098?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo
======
Bang2Bay
is GM trying flying cars?

